# WINDOWS 7 lan connection.PC-TO-PC



## Sujeet (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to connect following two systems via Standard LAN cable.
pc 1
HCL Notebook
Windows 7 Enterprise 32-bit(no SP1)
LAN controller-Atheros Gigabit Etherent
Sys 2
DESKTOP PC 
Windows 7 Enterprise 32 BIT(SP1)
LAN controller-Ralink lan 
.the problewm is when i try to  
connect both pc via lan cable the status changes to idetifying network nad thereafter becomes unidentified network on both pc.PLZ HELP

i want to play most wanted LAN PLAY as well as share all the files on my desktop so that i can access them on my laptop without having to copy them
PLZ tell me how to share my whole e: partiton on desktop on lan!


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are the steps:
1. Make sure the *network controller is enabled* on both  the system and *in working condition*
[you can check this under the device manager]

2. *Connect* both the system using a *CAT5 Cable*

3.* Enable file sharing* in both the system
[Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Network and Sharing Center\Advanced sharing settings]

4. Next *right click on the drive/folder* that you wish to share and *click on share*


For gaming, start the game in both the system, create a server in either or the game, then the other will  have to connect to that.

Make sure that you either switch off your firewall, or exclude the game that you want to play in multilayer mode.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 28, 2011)

make sure you make it a homegroup ...


----------



## Sujeet (Dec 29, 2011)

while creating homegroup on pc it asks for activating 1pv6 ......!!!?????


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 29, 2011)

just follow what CA50 advised just manually assign ip's to both pc's (IPv4) PC1=192.168.0.1
 PC2=192.168.0.2 Subnet=255.255.255.0 & u will be done


----------



## Kev.Ved (Jan 2, 2012)

Try start>run>\\computer name


----------



## lucky_chouhan (Jan 2, 2012)

if u connect direct connectivity pc - laptop then use cross-over cable.
otherwise u need switch for connect two pc.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 2, 2012)

no need of cross-over cable if you are using reletively new systems. new lan adapters will work without cross-over cables too. i have tried it with dell studio 1555 laptops connected with normal ethernet cable for host-to-host connection.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have also tried conneting windows 7 64 bit and windows 32 -bit successfully with cat-5 dlink ethernet cable.


----------



## justme101 (Jan 6, 2012)

I connected a compaq laptop and my PC both running windows 7 through homegroup and transferred around 15GB of files without any problem and without any special cables just a standard ethernet cable.

First, go to network and sharing center >> Change adapter settings >> right click on Local Area Network and select properties

Now, select *Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)* >> click on properties

In the new window, click on "Obtain IP address automatically" and set the IP address as " 192.168.0.1 " the subnet mask will be filled automatically. Click OK on all windows. This is the setting for the PC, the setting for the laptop follows the same process except where you have to enter the IP address, enter" 192.168.0.2 " and click ok on all the windows. Just restart both the systems and go to the homegroup section in the pc or the laptop, then...

click on create a homegroup (assuming it has not been created) ... it will come up with a page asking you what to share, just click on next and it'll come up with another page with a password (just write it down, you can also change it later). Now your homegroup would be created. Now open up computer from start menu and in the left panel it'll show the laptop under the homegroup section. If it does not go through the homegroup section on the laptop ( i did so and it told me that i was connected to a homegroup, i clicked on the pc name, entered the password generated during homegroup creation and voila!!) Now you can transfer the files from one pc to the library of the other. 

About the LAN gaming part i'm pretty sure you can do that as well. and for full partition sharing refer to post no. 2. Hope it helps.


----------

